#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Weiße Pickel am Penis. Was ist das? >

## david2

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder.   
 Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich (24 Jahre) weiße Pickel an meinem Penis unter der Vorhaut. Auf der Eichel befindet sich auch zwei kleine Pickel. Hier habe ich vier Fotos, auf denen man es relativ gut erkennen kann:  p1.jpg   p2.jpg  p3.jpg  p4.jpg  
 Beim Urinieren brennt es und wenn man diese Pickel berührt, ist es auch unangenehm. Ansonsten tut es eher nicht weh.  
 Die Erkrankung habe ich mir wohl beim Geschlechtsverkehr geholt. Handelt es sich um Feigwarzen? Oder ist es eine andere Erkrankung? Wie kann man das wegbekommen?  
 Ich werde demnächst einen Facharzt für Haut- und Geschlechtskrankheiten aufsuchen, muss aber auf einen Termin relativ lange warten. Daher stelle ich die Frage vorab in diesem Forum, da ich gerne wissen würde, was das ist. Natürlich  bin ich mir darüber im Klaren, dass nur ein Arzt nach eingehender Untersuchung eine Diagnose stellen kann und mir weiterhelfen kann. Allerdings würde ich  auf diesem Wege gerne eine erste Einschätzung haben, da mich das Ganze schon ein wenig belastet.  
 Vielen Dank!  
 Freundliche Grüße  
 David

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
am Ehesten handelt es sich um eine Herpes-Infektion. Feigwarzen sind das eher nicht. Es kommen aber auch noch andere Differenzialdiagnosen in Frage, ein Arztbesuch muss unbedingt sein! 
Wenn es sich um eine Herpes simplex Virus Infektion handelt, lässt sich diese mit einer Creme gut behandeln. Da sie aber zusätzlich über Brennen beim Wasserlassen klagen, ist eine Beteilligung der Harnröhre möglich.

----------

